# A few to start your day



## robrpb (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Mar 16, 2021)

Good ones. Thanks for the laughs this morning.
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Mar 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good ones. Thanks for the laughs this morning.
> Jim


You're welcome Jim. I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 16, 2021)

Those were great!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 16, 2021)

Those are great! RAY


----------



## robrpb (Mar 16, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Those are great! RAY


Thanks Ray. I'm looking forward to more from you.

Rob


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 16, 2021)

I've got a few ready to go, waiting to get back from our second vaccine shot later today, see if I get sick


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2021)

Love the first one!!  I'd try that on Miss Linda, but I don't think I'd survive.  LOL
Gary


----------



## robrpb (Mar 16, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Love the first one!!  I'd try that on Miss Linda, but I don't think I'd survive.  LOL
> Gary


Gary, let me know how it goes with Miss Linda. If I don't hear back, I'll assume the worst. Rob


----------

